# We're looking for vacation location ideas within driving distance of North Georgia.



## boyblue (Feb 23, 2015)

We're spending a week with friends in North Georgia and we invited them to take the following week with us.  We're looking for ideas for a location within driving distance.  It could be mountains, beach, or something historical.  The timeframe will be mid August.

Any ideas?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is the TUG timeshare map - zoom into Georgia:  http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

Also - check the TUG Ratings and Reviews for Georgia.  (Click on Resorts and Reviews, red bar, top of page.)


----------



## 55plus (Feb 23, 2015)

Myrtle Beach - many resorts, but make reservation now.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2015)

My first thought was Gatlinburg TN area. Or Nashville perhaps if the folks are country music fans.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh, DANG ... just head over on the interstate to New Orleans.

That city is SO FUN ... after a quiet week in North Georgia, you might need a week of those hurricane drinks PLUS some GREAT SEAFOOD and FRENCH cooking. 

Grits or beignets ... BEIGNETS win every time.

Beer or Hurricanes ... Hurricanes win every time.

BBQ or NOLA French .... NOLA anything wins every time.

Banjo picking or Jazz  ..... Jazz every time.

Moonshine or Hurricanes .... you won't go blind with a Hurricane.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 23, 2015)

boyblue said:


> We're spending a week with friends in North Georgia and we invited them to take the following week with us.  We're looking for ideas for a location within driving distance.  It could be mountains, beach, or something historical.  The timeframe will be mid August.
> 
> Any ideas?



RedWeek.com lets you search by state and city or metro area.  You may have to be a member.


----------



## jme (Feb 23, 2015)

Asheville, NC to see the Biltmore House and enjoy the great downtown area of Asheville, and maybe the nearby quaint town of Black Mountain.  

I also like the Gatlinburg,TN idea-----tons of fun, and can be really cheap to stay and also dine out.  Lots of deals there.


----------



## silentg (Feb 24, 2015)

http://www.tybrisa.com


----------



## thewhitehouse (Feb 24, 2015)

*Georgia Vacation Spots?*

Helen, Ga. and Cleveland, Ga. both are good places to go to. You may want to look these places up. Helen is modeled after a Bavarian Towne pretty nice and touristy. Cleveland is where they make Cabbage Patch dolls they have tours there if interested. Like I said both are great locations in North Georgia. Tybrisa TS is on Tybee Island just outside Savannah with much available in the area. Good luck with whatever you decide. 
Randy


----------



## elaine (Feb 24, 2015)

Big Canoe is in N. Ga.  We did an extended family trip there one summer and really liked it.  Hilton Head would be about a 4-5 hr drive and is a popular spot for those in the Atlanta area.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 24, 2015)

What is your driving radius (hours or miles)? Four hours would equal 200 miles driving range.


----------



## boyblue (Feb 26, 2015)

I could quote you all - so many Great ideas but I just thought about it, athough we're winter vacationers NOLA is one of those places we always wanted to go.   That's it!


----------

